# Neph pics



## dickyknee (Nov 21, 2010)

Few pics I took today


----------



## dickyknee (Nov 21, 2010)

Few more


----------



## dickyknee (Nov 21, 2010)

Few amyae


----------



## chickensnake (Nov 21, 2010)

stunning gex!


----------



## snakes123 (Nov 21, 2010)

they are heaps good. what camera do you use?


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Nov 21, 2010)

I loathe you...
Great animals and nice photos


----------



## lizardman59 (Nov 21, 2010)

those pics are AWESOME great looking gex too


----------



## dickyknee (Nov 21, 2010)

Ok I always get asked this so ...

Camera : Pentax Kx Digital SLR 
Lens : Tamron 90mm macro 
Flash : Built in flash only


----------



## Laghairt (Nov 21, 2010)

Nice shots Brett!


----------



## boxhed (Nov 21, 2010)

and none of them with eyes closed blinking... good timing too.

As always... nice shots Brett


----------



## beckyreptilegirl (Nov 21, 2010)

Wow! Awesome Photos


----------



## pythrulz (Nov 21, 2010)

great pics love the 3rd one nice close ups there so cute


----------



## Nephrurus (Nov 21, 2010)

boxhed said:


> and none of them with eyes closed blinking... good timing too.
> 
> As always... nice shots Brett



I'd be interested to see a photo of a gecko with it's "eyes closed blinking." Reckon you could rustle one up?

Great pics brett!


----------



## girdheinz (Nov 21, 2010)

I read the title of the thread and i though you had got intimate with Henry, phewwwwww


----------



## James..94 (Nov 21, 2010)

Nice pics Brett


----------



## dickyknee (Nov 21, 2010)

Nephrurus said:


> I'd be interested to see a photo of a gecko with it's "eyes closed blinking." Reckon you could rustle one up?
> 
> Great pics brett!



I have been trying for years to get a blinking shot , I'm just to slow ...



girdheinz said:


> I read the title of the thread and i though you had got intimate with Henry, phewwwwww


 
That's just wrong ...


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 21, 2010)

Great pics Brett, love the light Amyae


----------



## Nephrurus (Nov 21, 2010)

girdheinz said:


> I read the title of the thread and i though you had got intimate with Henry, phewwwwww


 
What's a thread titled "Dicky Pics" likely to contain?


----------



## D3pro (Nov 21, 2010)

Nephrurus said:


> What's a thread titled "Dicky Pics" likely to contain?


 
haha, I can only guess.

awesome pics Dickey.


----------



## mrs_davo (Nov 21, 2010)

Gotta love the geckos.

Hopefully I can get myself one of those lens's soon so that I can try and take some decent photos of my geckos.....


----------



## cockney red (Nov 21, 2010)

Top!


----------



## thals (Nov 21, 2010)

Nice gex and great clear shots.


----------



## jordanmulder (Nov 21, 2010)

Awesome shots dicky, do you mind telling me what sort of lighting you use? Thanks


----------



## dickyknee (Nov 22, 2010)

jordanmulder said:


> Awesome shots dicky, do you mind telling me what sort of lighting you use? Thanks


 
I have a tub set up with sand , rocks etc that I use , I cut the front of it so I have a clear view of the geckos .
I always just sit it on my bench in my herp room , lights are the 4 foot flouro on the roof in the garage , and small bed side lamp on the left side and the built in flash .


----------



## IgotFrogs (Nov 22, 2010)

Lovely little guys as always dicky


----------



## jordanmulder (Nov 22, 2010)

dickyknee said:


> I have a tub set up with sand , rocks etc that I use , I cut the front of it so I have a clear view of the geckos .
> I always just sit it on my bench in my herp room , lights are the 4 foot flouro on the roof in the garage , and small bed side lamp on the left side and the built in flash .


thanks


----------



## dickyknee (Dec 20, 2010)

A few boredom update pics ...

Few levis 
Female 






Male 










A hatchling yet to change colour









Amyae 
Male 










Female 










Both the male and female for comparison


----------



## dickyknee (Dec 20, 2010)

Few pics of my new wheels I got for free today of a mate , not flash pics but ill let them settle in first


----------



## bluewater (Dec 20, 2010)

what a freebie! nice work


----------



## Laghairt (Dec 20, 2010)

That black levis is stunning.


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Dec 20, 2010)

Nephrurus said:


> I'd be interested to see a photo of a gecko with it's "eyes closed blinking." Reckon you could rustle one up?
> 
> Great pics brett!


 yeh, id like to see some as well


----------



## James..94 (Dec 20, 2010)

Very nice Brett


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Dec 20, 2010)

oh and that first pic blew me away, the intense blue is awesome, sorry but i know pretty much nothing about gecko's, what species is this??


----------



## bryce_hollis (Dec 27, 2010)

sweet pics man


----------



## dickyknee (Jan 13, 2011)

A few pics of some males ...


----------



## Grogshla (Jan 13, 2011)

thanks for sharing Brett.
Looking good as per usual mate.
Real nice collection


----------



## fairy09 (Jan 13, 2011)

fantastic photo's!


----------



## Jk888 (Jan 13, 2011)

hmm are by any chance selling the male in the 4th pic =D if so pm me =D


----------



## dickyknee (Jan 13, 2011)

jk888 said:


> hmm are by any chance selling the male in the 4th pic =D if so pm me =D


 
Not for sale , but the 2 below it are for sale ...


----------



## dickyknee (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## Jk888 (Jan 24, 2011)

wow i want that last one =D good stuff mate


----------



## byron_moses (Jan 24, 2011)

as usual brett great shots mate


----------



## James..94 (Jan 24, 2011)

Very nice Brett


----------



## eamonn (Jan 24, 2011)

Great Shots Brett, I always look forward to seeing your shots!


----------



## damian83 (Jan 24, 2011)

nice pics mate. nice


----------



## dickyknee (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## gemrock2hot (Feb 8, 2011)

hahaha awesome pics u always capture the beauty of them hahaha i always have bad pics maybe u could take some of me and make me look beautiful


----------



## James..94 (Feb 8, 2011)

Love that top one Brett


----------



## Banjo (Feb 8, 2011)

Great pictures thanks for sharing.


----------



## norwich (Feb 8, 2011)

Great photos Brett and great geks as well


----------



## Laghairt (Feb 9, 2011)

Wow love that first one


----------



## mxf92 (Feb 9, 2011)

wow really good photography, and beautiful lizards.


----------

